# cant afford wesco's any other sugestions



## jsteel80 (Sep 23, 2007)

carolinas are great . looking for something with more arch support. any recomedations. thanks


----------



## Grace Tree (Sep 23, 2007)

Bailey's Red Dawgs have good arch support and good lacing hardware. I never cared for Carolinas.
Phil


----------



## timber12 (Sep 23, 2007)

throgood boots. Made in USA. Get the lineman boots. I have hade 2 pairs, both have been great.


----------



## BostonBull (Sep 23, 2007)

Did you look through the Wesco "Factory Seconds" list? My buddy bought a pair of 10" Highliners with thinsulate, lace to toe last year for $200. They had a crooked stitch on them. We looked for an hour at them and couldnt find it. We finally called na d she said it was on the top of the backstay. It was under 1/4" long!
Wesco boots differ from others out there in that they are still Hand made and Hand STITCHED! Their quality control is top notch.

Highly recommended.


----------



## ents (Sep 23, 2007)

Do a search on whites, there's a thread there by jrparbor04 (I don't know how to attach. threads). There's every opinion on every boot maker around. 

I'm in the same boat since the steel toe on my one boot fell out yesterday. Don't go cheap, in the last 4 yrs. I've gone thru 4 different boots, all box store bought. I could have had a good pair of Whites or Wesco for the money I've spent.


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't spend enough to keep my feet comfortable. Especially since I am in boots for 10-14 hours a day. I suggested Red Wings in the other thread you posted, even they will run about $200-$250 a pair. I add the foam 'Red-Bed' insoles to mine and they are super comfortable. Another benefit to a good stitched boot is they can be re-soled and get re- toe tipped when needed. Cheap glue on sole boots are disposable. I have a pair of red wings that are 4 years old and have been re-soled and re-toe tipped twice at a cost of $50.00 each time. At an original cost of $250, plus another $100 to repair them over 4 years these boots have cost me $87.50 a year over 4 years. That comes to less than .25 cents a day. Not a bad deal in my opinion.


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 23, 2007)

ents said:


> I'm in the same boat since the steel toe on my one boot fell out yesterday. Don't go cheap, in the last 4 yrs. I've gone thru 4 different boots, all box store bought. I could have had a good pair of Whites or Wesco for the money I've spent.



That's exactly right, you may save money now, but it will cost you in the long run. Past experiences:

Carolinas are cheap but they are crap. All my work has always been off-road (mud, snow, creeks, etc.) Wore through a pair of Carolinas in under two months. I mean totally wasted them.

Redwings are probably the most popular climbing boot around here. However, they seem like they never "break-in." They will be stiff till the day you get rid of them. Seems like their quality has gone down hill the last few years.

I am a Wesco man. Two pairs, one for summer and one for winter. Yeah the custom one are expensive but worth it. Comfortable, durable, and you can spend all day on your spikes with them. Bostonbull had a good idea with the Wesco seconds-their seconds are still better than most other boots out there. Just my $.02


----------



## (WLL) (Oct 30, 2007)

*red dawgs are just like wesco*



Small Wood said:


> Bailey's Red Dawgs have good arch support and good lacing hardware. I never cared for Carolinas.
> Phil



and half the cost. i like to wear scarpa lite assent/hikers they have a nice nylon shank that blocks the pain in the arch all day long. they are also gor-tex light and comfy at a good price. i do own the tall rad dawgs but find them very uncomfy.


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 30, 2007)

*check Cabelas online catalog.*

type in Mendle in the search.several different models will come up.these are well made boots at a decent price.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Oct 30, 2007)

i wear wesco 16 inch highlanders they are awsome for climbing . bailey's makes a good boot too. cheaper isn't always better. i guess it depends on how much climbing and how long your going to be in a tree . good luck on your boot purchase.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 30, 2007)

Wescos do have better construction if you look close Whites maybe at the same leval. I have Hoffmans. Wesco has 30% off factory seconds if you order buy tommarrow.


----------



## mudguts (Oct 31, 2007)

Farwest has a closeout on Whites right now. Only while supplies last. I scored some Whites Linemans for 200. You will have to call them because it's not advertised. 
1 800 466 7153
Good luck  

ps...supplies are running out


----------



## 046 (Oct 31, 2007)

breaking in was a bear.... but my steel toe Redwings are super comfy now! 



Dadatwins said:


> I can't spend enough to keep my feet comfortable. Especially since I am in boots for 10-14 hours a day. I suggested Red Wings in the other thread you posted, even they will run about $200-$250 a pair. I add the foam 'Red-Bed' insoles to mine and they are super comfortable. Another benefit to a good stitched boot is they can be re-soled and get re- toe tipped when needed. Cheap glue on sole boots are disposable. I have a pair of red wings that are 4 years old and have been re-soled and re-toe tipped twice at a cost of $50.00 each time. At an original cost of $250, plus another $100 to repair them over 4 years these boots have cost me $87.50 a year over 4 years. That comes to less than .25 cents a day. Not a bad deal in my opinion.


----------



## Juicemang (Oct 31, 2007)

Don't be afraid to ask your boss to cover some if not all of the cost. I was climbing in crappy pair of boots and my feet were sore everyday I spent on spikes. I only climb part time and I thought there was no way my boss would get them for me. I asked anyway and a week later I had a new pair of wescos. Now I couldn't imagine doing a full day without a good pair of climbing boots. I was stupid for not doing something about it sooner.


----------



## yooper (Nov 1, 2007)

Small Wood said:


> Bailey's Red Dawgs have good arch support and good lacing hardware. I never cared for Carolinas.
> Phil



I bought my first pair of Red dawgs this past summer. Unfortunately I'm still waring them but can tell ya what ...new boots next season and not them!! my damn dogs are still red! most uncomfey boots I ever worn. go with the wescos there worth it. 
as for the lacing hardware If ya have there 16 inch boots and ware tree spikes at times the hardware will ware hard on the shins. simply said THEY SUCK! (I must ad I did have all the top ilets removed by a pro leather worker and replaced with gromlets which did prevent the bad shin proplems. but my dogs are still red maybe dr. shooles can help me out but proble not!) go out bye a quality boot! If yer climbing dayley ya need it


----------



## Rftreeman (Nov 2, 2007)

My $129 Carolina Linesman boots have been carrying me around for nearly two years now outside all the time.


----------

